# Two New Bottle Lambs!! More pictures and slight update!



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 25, 2012)

I have two new bottle lambs. They are both ewe lambs. One is two weeks old and they other is three weeks old. I have no idea of breed, but their breeder raises Cheviot crosses, so that's a big possibility! I got them for free as long as I promise to take care of them, show them at the county fair and not eat them. No problems there!

At first I had problems getting them to drink the replacer, cause it was a different brand than they were used to. They also use two different types of nipples. The larger ewe uses a pritchard, but the other I couldn't get to use anything but an old baby bottle to drink from. 

I have them on a 4 times daily feeding schedule. At each feeding the smaller lamb gets 5oz of formula and the larger lamb gets 7oz. They are also getting free choice alfalfa and creep feed to help with rumine development. I have them on milk replacer until I can find some real milk. There is a sheep dairy not to far from me so that is not much of a problem.

They are out in the grass in a small pen that I move around every couple of hours during the day. At night they sleep in with my ewe that is due to lamb in March. She doesn't seem to mind them much and they all sleep together all snuggled up.

I have a question, though. The older lamb had scoured a couple days before I got them and has dried poo all over her legs and tail. Is there any specific procedure to washing it off? I'm sure it is uncomfortable for her and it is quite unsightly.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations on your very cute bottle babies!!!!

I had one lamb with mild scours earlier in the week...did Pepto and yogurt drench for two days and watched...that's clearing, but was watching for signs of Cocci which didn't happen, whew!

We used an old coffee can and put warm water and shampoo in it and used an old piece of towel and my husband held her and I washed her off...not completely since the dried stuff would need a longer soak and it was chilly.  Looked so much better after, and with her being white, made it easier to see how she was doing.  

Enjoy your little lambies and I'm so happy for you


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

Cute


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your new lambs!  As far as cleaning the dried poo, I would use a curry comb and brush it out instead of washing it....it'd be much easier!  Do you have one of those round metal curry combs?

And you may want to think about increasing their amounts per feeding, because that seems to be a little low for lambs their ages.  Good luck with them, what a deal!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I have them on that amount per feeding, cause that's all I can get them to drink. They are also quite small for their ages. The larger lamb is 8lbs and the smaller lamb is 6lbs. They are both from twinnings where the mothers were unable to care for two lambs. I am slowly increasing the amount of replacer I give them as their appetites get a bit bigger. Multiplying the ammount of replacer at each feeding by four feedings daily puts the larger lamb at 32oz. daily and the smaller lamb at 24oz. daily. Right on track if you go by weight according to some sites I have found.

Here are some updated pics of them!





The bigger lamb.





The smaller lamb. She is looking like she'll be a nice ewe. She has a nice straight back, long loin, and a nice carriage about her. Even in her young age she is nicely filled out.





This is both of them together grazing by the tree at mom's farm.


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 27, 2012)

Great bottle babies and look at them grazing. I think you will do well with these ewes maybe win a first at the country show  Good to see some free range hens too
I just use warm water to get poop off
Good Luck


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks. I have gotten most of the poo off of her. It was warm Yesterday, so I went ahead and washed her off. I mixed a bit of dawn dish soap in warm water and scrubbed her off in the bathtub. It worked quite well and i kept her in the bathroom for a while until she was mostly dry.

I am certain to win a couple of firsts at the Fair since there are usually not any open class exhibitors there. Sort of sad really. I am also certain to win with my Shetlands and my other Wool sheep since the only sheep that are ever there are Suffolk and Hamp.

The hens are all free range with no fences. i love to do it that way, since it saves on feed and the eggs are so much better!


----------

